# Sips on/off on a Key switch



## tonaliszt (Aug 23, 2015)

I would like to create a key switch that turns sips from legato mode to off, or bypasses the sips script. 

I know this can be accomplished by using a CC, but I can't figure out how to make it a key switch. I also know this can be done, as in the free pocket blakus cello. 
Help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Big Bob (Aug 23, 2015)

You could set SIPS to do what you want with a CC and then just use the factory "Note numbers To CC' multiscript to convert the keyswitch to the needed CC.

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## tonaliszt (Aug 23, 2015)

I can't seem to get that to work,
1. I don't understand how to work the "note numbers to cc" script.
2. Using the "note numbers to cc" script causes samples to not sound. I am not sure why.
Thank you for your assistance.
There must be another solution for this.


----------



## Big Bob (Aug 23, 2015)

You need to use the same CC number as the keyswitch midi note. For example if you want to use C1 for a keyswitch, then use CC36 in SIPS.

Then you need to restrict the range of the multiscript to min=36 max=36. If you do that, only note 36 will be mapped to CC36. All other notes should just pass through without alteration.

If you set the multiscript mode to *switch*, every other time you hit the keyswitch, CC36 will toggle between the value of zero and 127.

If you need to make the SIPS CC different from the keyswitch MIDI note number, you could also use the factory Transformer multiscript to map the CC.

Other than something like this, you will either have to write a custom MS or edit the SIPS script. Perhaps someone has already written a general MS that converts keyswitches to MIDI CCs, if so, maybe they will post it for you.

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## tonaliszt (Aug 23, 2015)

I am almost there. I have set up the key switch so sips changes between legato and off on c1. 
What am stuck with is that on any instrument (sips or not), applying the "note numbers to cc" ms, causes some problem in which all the samples will not play. 
Thanks again for your help so far!


----------



## tonaliszt (Aug 23, 2015)

I did it!(with mostly your help) I was confused about what a multi script was. I instead applied the instrument "note numbers to cc" script which yielded no sound. Applying the ms work as predicted. After a quick edit to the transform script, it works fabulously. 

Thanks so much for your help. I shall return to my rejoicing.


----------



## Big Bob (Aug 24, 2015)

Glad I could help .

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## jorgevb2000 (Mar 2, 2020)

tonaliszt said:


> I did it!(with mostly your help) I was confused about what a multi script was. I instead applied the instrument "note numbers to cc" script which yielded no sound. Applying the ms work as predicted. After a quick edit to the transform script, it works fabulously.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help. I shall return to my rejoicing.


 
Hi, I'm new in this forum, would you be so kind to share your multi script? I'm having exactly the same issue. I know Bob passed away a few years ago, wich is very sad.

Thanks


----------

